# Anyone ordered from No Mercy?



## vitocorleone (Aug 29, 2007)

I placed an order with them and it is very late and I was wondering if anyone else has ordered from them and had the same problem or maybe had a really good experience..? I have a feeling their seeds are really good but they could use a little help on the business side of things............

Also, if anyone has seen a Santa Maria grow journal please let me know I'd really love to see one...

The website is: www.nomercy.nl


Peace, 
Vito


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*Sorry Vito never ordered from them before. Might wanna send them an email and see whats up. Good luck mang.  *


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 9, 2007)

My package came in the mail a few days ago but there was nothing in it because the Dept. Of ChickenMonkeys got to it first.....

I would be careful ordering from this vendor.  They send from the Netherlands and lot of stuff coming from there is getting seized.....


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 12, 2007)

oh bad luck dude sorry to hear that oh well least ya know not to order from them in the future


----------

